# kilo wt for cross?



## ilmfat (Feb 3, 2010)

i'm a mtn biker. havent dealt w road since a cheap 12 speed 14 years ago. i got a kilo wt and am gonna throw some cross tires on it. my question, if i like the geometry on the trail(not racin. not rocky.), does that mean i would like the geo on a dedicated cross frame (i.e., the felt breed or fantom uno)? how do they compare?

disclaimer, i am running flat bars on the kilo.

also: if i like the kilo on the trail, id like to get a SS crosser, but would like a more sloping TT, kinda like an mtb. any ideas other than custom?


----------

